# Oops...



## jokensmoken (Jun 2, 2019)

An elderly Michigan couple decided to thaw a bit in Florida one particularly cold winter.
They decided to stay at the same resort they had on their honeymoon 30 years earlier.
Due to their hectic schedules they were unable to travel together...
Ralph left Friday after work and flew down with Velma following him the following day. 
Upon his arrival Ralph saw many upgrades including a computer in the room...
He decided to send his wife an email...however he entered the wrong email address sending to somewhere in Houston. 
Meanwhile in Houston a loving wife was returning from her beloved husbands funeral...he had been the local minister for decades and it was quite the moving service.
She decided to check her email expecting to find condolances from many.
After reading the first email she screamed and fainted.
Her son rushed into the room to see what was wrong.
He read the email that was open.
To:  My beloved wife
Subject: I have arrived
My, dearest,
I know you didnt expect to hear from me but they have computers here now and we're allowed to send emails.
They have made all the preparations for your arrival tomorrow. 
I hope you trip is as quick and uneventful as mine.
I'll see you tomorrow.
Your loving husband
P.S. It sure is hot down here.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 2, 2019)

Lol!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks for chuckle.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2019)

Good one .


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 2, 2019)

Sure got a laugh out of me.
Gary


----------



## schlotz (Jun 3, 2019)

LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2019)

HEHEHE another fine story.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 3, 2019)

Love it!  Gave me a good laugh!


----------

